# Any quality guava recipes out there?



## aktorsyl (20/6/17)

I've always been curious about guava recipes, with guava being one of my favourite "treat" fruits. I've been toying with the idea of a guava juice recipe that has the same "thickness" to it as actual guava juice, with a bit of a cream base.

Have any of you tried any guava recipes with success? I'll obviously be trying my own concoctions as well, but curious to see what else is out there and somewhat proven.

As for concentrates, I think I have CAP's sweet guava on hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/6/17)

The best guava juice recipe for me is this one by @Kalashnikov. I have mixed many a ml of that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kevkev (20/6/17)

I kinda like this one: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/158817/Strawb-Gwab clone from Velvet Cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (20/6/17)

Andre said:


> The best guava juice recipe for me is this one by @Kalashnikov. I have mixed many a ml of that.


Ahh thanks! Think the CAP Sweet Guava could go in at 3% to replace the 7% TFA one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (20/6/17)

You could always start with something simple.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (20/6/17)

RichJB said:


> You could always start with something simple.


Ooh yes. That with some marshmallow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/6/17)

The last time i touched my guava concentrate, it scared me for life and the polony taste still lingers in my head!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (20/6/17)

Which guava is that, @StompieZA? I've been looking for a good polony...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (20/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Ahh thanks! Think the CAP Sweet Guava could go in at 3% to replace the 7% TFA one?


No idea, maybe @Kalashnikov can help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Which guava is that, @StompieZA? I've been looking for a good polony...



might be wrong but think it is TFA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/6/17)

I love this one... Called LGBT, you will figure it out, and actually mixed up a(nother) generous batch of it this weekend....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Ahh thanks! Think the CAP Sweet Guava could go in at 3% to replace the 7% TFA one?


I have tried it with the cap guava. At 4% and it really worked out great. so you should be fine

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

